# "Treasures of the Texas Coast"



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay Report *
*By Captain Chris Martin*

"Some days chickens, some days feathers", it depends on which guide you ask at Bay Flats Lodge. When trout fishing is slow, the red fish have continured to save the day. Wade fishing has been the best way for our guests, but on occasion a boat will find a bird nest on the ground, and have solid catches. The cooler weather couldn't have arrived soon enough...we have seen a significant pattern change from sand, to grass and mud. The windward grass shorelines are holding the largest concentrations of bait fish. When conditions are right, the oyster shell from Mesquite to San Antonio Bay is giving up half limits of trout.

*New Website Coming*

We're still working on the launch date of our new website and couldn't be more excited.

www.BayFlatsLodge.com
1-888-677-4868
www.GunDogBaits.com

Join our Facebook 
http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Bay-Flats-Lodge/215209515185497


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*A Few More*

Thanks


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Few more*

Thanks


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*More*

Thanks


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Thanks*

*Chris Z.*
09-18-2012
Chris, I've fished with you and your guides for several years and always appreciate the effort by everyone in your operation. It is great to see that you have successfully navigated the growth and success that the professionalism has generated. We will be back to the best lodge on the Texas coast. Chris Z

*J. G.*
09-17-2012
The food and service was awsome, facility worked good for our event. Missed the "how we roll" t-shirt

*Darby*
09-17-2012
I had a wonderful time. The whole experience exceeded my expectations.

*L. Terrazas*
09-15-2012
Excellent trip. From Chris greeting you as you arrive to the time you leave, everyone is friendly and accommodating. Thanks for helping Ewing and FX Luminaire entertain our customers.

*E. Zryter*
09-13-2012
First time participant, had a great time. Food and lodging was great, staff was friendly and courteous. Rick the guide really worked to put us on fish and kept us baited up and in the water. We caught some fish to boot. THANKS


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*More*

Thanks


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*A few more*

Thanks


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*More*

Thanks


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Capt. Steve found the reds*

Thanks


----------

